# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Biến thể mới của mã độc "tống tiền" Reveton

## demchauau1

*Hãng bảo mật Trend Micro cảnh báo, tin tặc vừa tung ra biến thể mới của mã độc Reveton nhằm tấn công vào máy tính của người dùng đòi tiền chuộc.*
*[replacer_img]
*Thông báo khóa màn hình máy tính đòi tiền chuộc của mã độc Reveton
Theo đó, biến thể mới của mã độc Reveton có thể giả dạng để trộn lẫn vào các tập tin  _*.DLL_ trong Windows với mục đích che mắt người dùng, sau đó lây nhiễm vào máy tính.
Cách thức hoạt động của biến thể mới cũng giống như biến thể cũ, đó là khóa màn hình máy tính đồng thời hiển thị thông báo giả gửi từ cơ quan thực thi pháp luật, yêu cầu người dùng phải đóng tiền phạt _(qua mạng)_ vì đã vi phạm một số quy định.
Theo các chuyên gia bảo mật, Reveton không phải là loại mã độc tống tiền ransomware được mã hóa  _(crypto-ransomware)_ nên nó vẫn có thể bị tiêu diệt một cách dễ dàng.
Cách đơn giản nhất là khởi động lại máy tính và giữ phím  *F8* để truy cập vào tính năng Safe Mode trong Windows, sau đó tự gỡ bỏ những phần mềm đáng nghi trên máy tính.
Ngoài ra, người dùng có thể cài đặt một phần mềm bảo mật có uy tín để bảo vệ máy tránh khỏi mã độc.

----------

